# AWD B13's! Sunny Alttesa



## dho (May 15, 2002)

Anyone know details about these AWD Sunny's? I'd really like to get an AWD sentra  I tried talking to Jim @ http://serjimr.tripod.com/b13world.html but he said they were very expensive and not too many people know about them. How do you think they fit a driveshaft down the middle???

AWD Sunny 

Is the B13 the same chasis as the GTi-R? Maybe the AWD transmission will work?


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

I want....


----------



## motentra (Feb 8, 2003)

sunnys are pretty gay!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

I am so in love with that bumper with the lights and all.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

The chassis is similar,but the floorpan is different and the rear subframe is different since it is designed to take the shock loading of engine torque,and not just follow the front of the car. I believe that you can use the floor of a B13 without modifications until you get to the rear. The driveshaft doesn't need a lot of clearence since it only spins and doesn't travel up and down like a solid axle car.The rear suspension on the GTiR is assembled to a seperate bolt in subframe that you would need to fabricate strong mounts for.The Sentra and Pulsar/Sunny GTiR both share the same wheelbase and trackwidth so the parts can "easily" be made to fit if you have the requisite fabrication skills and an understanding of the basic systems.One final thing:you must use the exact same tires and gear ratios on all 4 wheels or you will grenade the transfer case.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

Another little tip to make it go easier: buy a complete front clip from a GTiR so that you can see how it all goes together.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

motentra said:


> *sunnys are pretty gay! *


What expertise do you possess that would cause you to make such an elaborate declaration?

That has to be the worst reply to a post I have ever seen in this forum.


----------



## himilefrontier (Jan 21, 2003)

motentra said:


> *sunnys are pretty gay! *


Gee...I see that you drive a B13 Sentra also known in Japan as a...SUNNY!does this mean that you are "pretty gay" too? Think Before you post!


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

fcsmotorsports said:


> *
> That has to be the worst reply to a post I have ever seen in this forum. *


That was my thought too. Maybe his little brother posted that.


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

Here is an interesting fact I learned from a GAY person,when I mentioned "damn, that camera looks gay!" (he heard me and got pissed off, back in 10th Grade)

He simply stated : "can an object be physically and emotionally attracted to one of the same sex?"

So can a Sunny... be homosexual??


----------



## drifterdevin (May 25, 2008)

*I'am thinking on making my b13 awd*

but I will not use the gtir drivetrain, I will be using a 1986 nissan multi in canada or Prairie in the usa, 5 speed and awd, the motor is a CA20de, I will add the T later;-) and all the parts are avalible to fix them in north america too.


----------



## kizer24 (Mar 23, 2008)

Technically gay isn't even about sexuality so I'm guessing he meant that the Sunny's are happy?


----------



## Flyte (May 26, 2008)

well sun *is* a prerequisite to being happy


----------



## veedubxlr8r (Dec 29, 2004)

Somebody needs to find the guy that built this:


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

i have an awd-t n13 pulsar and business man on sr20 forum has an awd nx2k!


----------

